# binturongs



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

We are lucky enough to keep binturongs ,and these have had babies ,they are know 4 weeks old and doing very well


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

awww! grats :2thumb:

They are lovely!!


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I LOVE these! Will you be selling th babies?


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Binturong are such fascinating creatures. I assume they are DWA?

Cracking news on the bubbas


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

They are absolutley one of my favourate animals. Theyre just stunning and I hope one day to own my own. I dont believe they are on the DWA. Or at least, not anymore. 
Congratulations on your babies. Theyre not easy to come by in the UK :2thumb:


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

fantapants said:


> I LOVE these! Will you be selling th babies?


Last i saw for sale was an adult pair at £24,000 lol


Lovely animals, lazy things from what ive seen.


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

You are correct,they are not dwa anymore.They are quite lazy,but being nocturnal we dont know what they get up to at night.They do play lots,boxing each other,rolling around,they seem to be a perfect pair and very caring family unit.Dad loves the babies and is often in the nest area with mum ,or he just gets up goes and checks they are all ok.

They are expensive ,but not that much.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Good news that they aren't DWA anymore. I don't keep track of the list too well as I am in rented accomodation at the moment and am never going to qualify for a DWA until I get my own place!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

i have worked with binturong within a zoo i volunteered at. great animals that remain one of my favourites. need a lot of space though. the ones i looked after were reasonably active and liked climbing


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

What are these guys like as 'pets'? Do they tame? Can you interact with them or are they a hands off pet?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

The male comes and takes food from your hand,but these are left in peace and would not class them as pets,maybe thats why they have bred,we are hands off with these.


----------



## CrAcKeRbEtTaS (Jul 22, 2011)

Very nice bear cats ... I used to keep them during my younger years. We used to hunt them in the wild together with asian plam civet and asian civet cat.


----------

